# How to deal with non believers?



## Amour (Mar 12, 2011)

Im trying to do my part as a Christian in sharing the gospel and bible in ways that I can. Such as through blackberry messenger, facebook etc. Now I'm not overbearing, when I just feel thats theres something on my heart, I like to share. Like I forwarded a broadcast - Luke 21:10-11 in reference to the world diasters we are noticing today; which is caused one of my non believer friends to obviously get offence about it as she replied initially "WTF" and asked me whether I thought my preaching was not a bit dramatic 

I replied that I dont think I was, as im just sharing what I believe and doing my part.

Some of my family are non believers also so when me and DH talk to them, they kinda just give us the side eye and ignore us. We pray about these people everyday but want to know how better to deal with them. It does get me down, one, because it hurts to see people reject the truth and two, it makes me feel like im being a bible pusher; which i dont want to come across as that but I also dont want to water down my purpose which God has given me. Please help, share experiences, offer encouragement etc


----------



## mzcris (Mar 12, 2011)

You deal with "non believers" just like Jesus did!  Plus preaching the "hell' out of someone is not the answer; people period..not just non believers look at your lifestyle not what you say.  

Also there are "believers' who are saved but NOT delivered.  So there are some "believers' that are acting just like "non believers"

Have a great day


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 12, 2011)

Just keep doing what you're doing.  Some non-believers know about the end times and what's to come but choose not to follow Christ.  Then, there are those believers that think it's a joke.  You're doing what you're suppose to do which is to "go and preach the gospel to all nations" and Satan hates that because he knows that you're planting that seed that needs to grow inside the unbeliever.  It's up to the non-believer, however, to allow the seed to grow.  Just continue to keep those who don't believe in your prayers.  That's all we can do once they have rejected Christ.

**My mom explains it like this to me because I used to get extremely frustrated when my friends would mock and disregard the gospel whenever I witness to them**


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 12, 2011)

Amour 
I believe that you are doing your part! You should deal with them like Jesus and like Paul did. Don't be afraid of what others will say about you or about speaking God's truth. As long what you say can be supported biblically, there is no need to water down your purpose. I have found that non-believers "know" of God but they refuse to accept HIM. So please note that when they are rejecting you, they are really rejecting God. 

I have also found that living a godly life speaks VOLUMES in itself. Yeah people say at times that " I think I'm perfect," however, I only add that I am simply trying to be as close to perfect, like Jesus was , as I can humanly be. When I was in school, my nonbeliever friends and believers who were unsure if they actually believed came around after I talked with them, prayed with and for them. I am NOT forceful with what I believe, but if you ask me what I believe I do not refrain from sharing the truth. I hope this helps. 

God's love


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 12, 2011)

Your "friend" was kind of rude for wrting "WTF" under your status. I don't understand why she was so compelled to write something like that? She could have just ignored it.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with the wisdom the ladies have already shared. Ask God for wisdom for each person you share with. We are not to make anyone accept Christ, it is up to them. Present the truth of the Gospel to them and pray for them.  Don't let the rejection stop you from continuing in the work. Some plant, some water but God gives the increase. You may not see them get saved but you have done your part. 

There was a time when I allowed my mouth to be shut because I was soo discouraged at the rejection and opposition but God wants us to Get Up and continue to Share His Love.  Jesus said my food is to do the will of Him who sent me.


2 Tim 2:8-10 Remember that Jesus Christ, of the seed of David, was raised from the dead according to my gospel, 9 for which I suffer trouble as an evildoer, _even_ to the point of chains; but the word of God is not chained. 10 Therefore I endure all things for the sake of the elect, that they also may obtain the salvation which is in Christ Jesus with eternal glory. 

2 Tim 4:2-5
*2*Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all long suffering and doctrine. *3*For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;*4*And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables. 
*5*But watch thou in all things, endure afflictions, do the work of an evangelist, make full proof of thy ministry. 


THE WORLD IS ASLEEP while we lay awake knowing of what is to come. JESUS is coming but also hell is coming for many and we can do something about it...we can SPREAD THE FULL TRUTH AND TELL EVERYONE OF GOD'S LOVE AND HOW HIS SON DIED FOR OUR SINS and there is still time to be forgiven and we also need to wake the sleeping so called saints... who have let the world lull them to sleep. WAKE UP CHILDREN OUR MASTER IS ON HIS WAY. By L. Love


----------



## Amour (Mar 12, 2011)

mzcris said:


> You deal with "non believers" just like Jesus did! Plus preaching the "hell' out of someone is not the answer; people period..not just non believers look at your lifestyle not what you say.
> 
> Also there are "believers' who are saved but NOT delivered. So there are some "believers' that are acting just like "non believers"
> 
> Have a great day


 
Thanks. The thing is, I dont feel that I do preach the hell out of people, I share when I feel that I need to, not constant; I also make sure I do not judge people and their lifestyle - I tend to just share my experiences and what I know to be the truth.



makeupgirl said:


> Just keep doing what you're doing. Some non-believers know about the end times and what's to come but choose not to follow Christ. Then, there are those believers that think it's a joke. You're doing what you're suppose to do which is to "go and preach the gospel to all nations" and Satan hates that because he knows that you're planting that seed that needs to grow inside the unbeliever. It's up to the non-believer, however, to allow the seed to grow. Just continue to keep those who don't believe in your prayers. That's all we can do once they have rejected Christ.
> 
> **My mom explains it like this to me because I used to get extremely frustrated when my friends would mock and disregard the gospel whenever I witness to them**


 
Thank you, yes I will continue to keep them all in my prayers. Funny you should say that about believers because even yesterday I was speaking to one of my believing friends about how I believe the end times are near, and explained all the signs that the Bible talks about which are being fulfilled. She irritaed me by saying that I was being too literal and that how people have been saying this for years erplexed

I had to tell her I dont know about you but I believe the Bible to be real, how else would I take the Bible other than literally. SIGHHH 



delitefulmane said:


> Amour
> I believe that you are doing your part! You should deal with them like Jesus and like Paul did. Don't be afraid of what others will say about you or about speaking God's truth. As long what you say can be supported biblically, there is no need to water down your purpose. I have found that non-believers "know" of God but they refuse to accept HIM. So please note that when they are rejecting you, they are really rejecting God.
> 
> I have also found that living a godly life speaks VOLUMES in itself. Yeah people say at times that " I think I'm perfect," however, I only add that I am simply trying to be as close to perfect, like Jesus was , as I can humanly be. When I was in school, my nonbeliever friends and believers who were unsure if they actually believed came around after I talked with them, prayed with and for them. I am NOT forceful with what I believe, but if you ask me what I believe I do not refrain from sharing the truth. I hope this helps.
> ...


 
Thank you for your reply and encouraging words. Funny me and DH were talking recently about it is really important that we are a good representation of Jesus by our own lifestyle and how we choose to react in situations. We want to ensure that we are pure so that the holy spirit feels comfortable in us, so He can use us for His purpose.



Qualitee said:


> Your "friend" was kind of rude for wrting "WTF" under your status. I don't understand why she was so compelled to write something like that? She could have just ignored it.


 
Yes, I agree. I didnt really address her rudeness, i'm wondering if I should. I have alot of non - believer friends; who know what I believe and dont believe the same but accept me for who I am and what I believe. I wonder, do you all think it is right to keep non believer friends, with being unevenly yoked, how should this reflect the relationships we have with non believing friends and family?



Health&hair28 said:


> I agree with the wisdom the ladies have already shared. Ask God for wisdom for each person you share with. We are not to make anyone accept Christ, it is up to them. Present the truth of the Gospel to them and pray for them. Don't let the rejection stop you from continuing in the work. Some plant, some water but God gives the increase. You may not see them get saved but you have done your part.
> 
> There was a time when I allowed my mouth to be shut because I was soo discouraged at the rejection and opposition but God wants us to Get Up and continue to Share His Love. Jesus said my food is to do the will of Him who sent me.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing 

I dont want for other peoples ignorance cause Satan's work to be accomplished in my life. I have decided to KIM, and continue to do what I believe I need to do.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2011)

Amour said:


> Im trying to do my part as a Christian in sharing the gospel and bible in ways that I can. Such as through blackberry messenger, facebook etc. Now I'm not overbearing, when I just feel thats theres something on my heart, I like to share. Like I forwarded a broadcast - Luke 21:10-11 in reference to the world diasters we are noticing today; which is caused one of my non believer friends to obviously get offence about it as she replied initially "WTF" and asked me whether I thought my preaching was not a bit dramatic
> 
> I replied that I dont think I was, as im just sharing what I believe and doing my part.
> 
> Some of my family are non believers also so when me and DH talk to them, they kinda just give us the side eye and ignore us. We pray about these people everyday but want to know how better to deal with them. It does get me down, one, because it hurts to see people reject the truth and two, it makes me feel like im being a bible pusher; which i dont want to come across as that but I also dont want to water down my purpose which God has given me. Please help, share experiences, offer encouragement etc



Welcome to 'Jesus'.... 

Baby this is going to be your life from now on and it will not get easier, especially now that we are in the 'end times'. 

We are walking the same walk that Jesus did; actually we are literally 'Him' upon this earth and how Jesus handled this was by loving and moving on... to the next.

I've always found it interesting how 'non-believers' feel so free to push their lifestyles, foul language, and all else in 'our' faces, yet all we do is mention 'Jesus' and they become offended.   Well, Jesus said that this would happen, thet the Word WILL offend those who do not believe or receive it.   Yet, we are to love them and pray for them.  

Have you ever noticed that when one of them gets in 'trouble', they come to you and your husband for comfort and prayer?  

It's like a _'booty call'_ at times because they will call you at any hour of the night (or day), crying and 'bleeding', terrified of their situation and desperation, and after you've poured your heart out in loving prayer, rebuked the devil, and gave them encouragement, they're gone!  Gone and back out to where they were before.  

I shared this to let you know that your 'witness' is not in vain.  You and your husband are indeed making a valuable difference and impact with your Ministry to them; for they ARE receiving and the ARE INDEED taking heed to your witness, for they would not come to you in their time of sorrow or need for prayers.    

Folks just don't like feeling bad about what they are doing wrong, that's all.   

They are rejecting the 'conviction', not you or your husband, it's the conviction of their sin that they are in and have not chosen to leave.   

But keep doing what you are doing.   satan wants you to give up and quit. satan wants you to shut up about Jesus.   However,  keep talking and praying.  Jesus wins them over to Him all in His time.  :Rose:

As for the 'side eye'... they are looking for what you have, angel, so that they can have it too.


----------



## Amour (Mar 12, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Welcome to 'Jesus'....
> 
> Baby this is going to be your life from now on and it will not get easier, especially now that we are in the 'end times'.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shimmie, you always know what to say; although I dont 'know' you but I truly thank God for you. I know you are a blessing not only to me but the women of this board too. Thank You. I will keep going and I guess after getting over each rejection it makes it easier to keep going. I just pray that God will give me the courage and wisdom to trying to do what he has told me to do.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2011)

Amour said:


> Thanks Shimmie, you always know what to say; although I dont 'know' you but I truly thank God for you. I know you are a blessing not only to me but the women of this board too. Thank You. I will keep going and I guess after getting over each rejection it makes it easier to keep going. I just pray that God will give me the courage and wisdom to trying to do what he has told me to do.



It's going to be 'all right' Precious One... 

I was 'alone' in my walk with Jesus.  My biggest adversary was my sister and we had grown up together so close and when I got saved, it literally tore us apart.   It hurt, but I KNEW that I was living the right life and that God had called me to it, most of all to Him.  

My entire family had turned against me by my sister.  My mom and dad were 'doubtful' and everywhere I went which involved family gatherings, I was given the 'side eye'.  So I KNOW how you feel with that. 

However, I couldnt't leave Jesus.   I was so 'free' in Him.  My mental clarity was so clear and my life was just BETTER with Him.  

During that 'side eye' time, God trained me to pray and to learn more and more about Him.   And it was my family who began to 'see' what God was doing in my life and for them as well.   

'Amour' the hurt that I went through was nothing compared to the new life that God had given me and my children.    Even during my saddest days, I still had a peace and joy in my heart that I didn't quite understand, yet I knew that I was in the right life. 

My family began to come to me for prayer and they saw miracle after miracle.  My sister was the one with the 'booty calls'  (sorry ) for prayers.  There was ALWAYS something going wrong, and I'd get the calls or even letters in the mail from her (lived in the same city  ) with a long list of prayer requests.    And God always moved.   

God has brought us closer together, I'm still preaching  and she's more yielded (she knows I'm not shutting up or down).  But she knows that the change God made in my life is also the change she's been searching for all along.  She loves it when I pray with her and she truly is seeking God on her own.   I could tell you so many good testimonies.    It's amazing what God has done in my life and the lives of others.  And it's all God.  Totally God, not me, but God.  We're the only ones whom He can depend upon.  So we can't stop being a witness, be it in silence or verbal exchange. 

Don't ever stop loving and praying, Amour.  Your name means 'love' and love is exactly who you are.  It's even richer because of Jesus living inside of your heart.  

You're doing what God placed you here to do.  Look what Joseph's brothers did to him?  They threw him in a ditch and then sold him off to a trader.  Yet God placed him second in command next to Pharoah which saved the lives of his very brothers who betrayed him.    When God calls us, satan tries to destroy us, but God has His hand upon us to protect us and to keep us strong.   

Keep going strong.  You are love.  

'Te Amo'  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Mar 12, 2011)

For some people the mere words "Love", "God" and "Jesus" offend, let alone coming from someone who is really excited about God. Sown seeds will fall on all types of ground:Knowing this is what keeps us striving to not be weary in well doing.

Stay encouraged in being a willing vessel for God, come what may !  (times/seasons) Amen

*Ecclesiastes 3*

  1 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven: 
 2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted; 
 3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; 
 4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; 
 5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; 
 6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; 
 7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; 
 8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace. 
 9 What profit hath he that worketh in that wherein he laboureth? 
 10 *I have seen the travail, which God hath given to the sons of men to be exercised in it. 
 11 He  hath made every thing beautiful in his time: also he hath set the world  in their heart, so that no man can find out the work that God maketh  from the beginning to the end. 
 12  I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life. *
 13 And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God. 
 14 I  know that, whatsoever God doeth, it shall be for ever: nothing can be  put to it, nor any thing taken from it: and God doeth it, that men  should fear before him. 
 15 That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past. 
 16 And  moreover I saw under the sun the place of judgment, that wickedness was  there; and the place of righteousness, that iniquity was there. 
 17 I  said in mine heart, God shall judge the righteous and the wicked: for  there is a time there for every purpose and for every work. 
 18 I  said in mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God  might manifest them, and that they might see that they themselves are  beasts. 
 19 For that  which befalleth the sons of men befalleth beasts; even one thing  befalleth them: as the one dieth, so dieth the other; yea, they have all  one breath; so that a man hath no preeminence above a beast: for all is  vanity. 
 20 All go unto one place; all are of the dust, and all turn to dust again. 
 21 Who knoweth the spirit of man that goeth upward, and the spirit of the beast that goeth downward to the earth? 
_*22 Wherefore  I perceive that there is nothing better, than that a man should rejoice  in his own works; for that is his portion: for who shall bring him to  see what shall be after him?*
_ 
 






Amour said:


> Im trying to do my part as a Christian in sharing the gospel and bible in ways that I can. Such as through blackberry messenger, facebook etc. Now I'm not overbearing, when I just feel thats theres something on my heart, I like to share. Like I forwarded a broadcast - Luke 21:10-11 in reference to the world diasters we are noticing today; which is caused one of my non believer friends to obviously get offence about it as she replied initially "WTF" and asked me whether I thought my preaching was not a bit dramatic
> 
> I replied that I dont think I was, as im just sharing what I believe and doing my part.
> 
> Some of my family are non believers also so when me and DH talk to them, they kinda just give us the side eye and ignore us. We pray about these people everyday but want to know how better to deal with them. It does get me down, one, because it hurts to see people reject the truth and two, it makes me feel like im being a bible pusher; which i dont want to come across as that but I also dont want to water down my purpose which God has given me. Please help, share experiences, offer encouragement etc


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 12, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Your "friend" was kind of rude for wrting "WTF" under your status. I don't understand why she was so compelled to write something like that? She could have just ignored it.


 

yeah that was so rude of her. goodness! i sent a scripture to some co-workers before also. i got some good responses they said thank you, but one girl didn't message me back. see she wasn't rude with it.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 12, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Welcome to 'Jesus'....
> 
> Baby this is going to be your life from now on and it will not get easier, especially now that we are in the 'end times'.
> 
> ...


 
ugh, speak it sis!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 12, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It's going to be 'all right' Precious One...
> 
> I was 'alone' in my walk with Jesus. My biggest adversary was my sister and we had grown up together so close and when I got saved, it literally tore us apart. It hurt, but I KNEW that I was living the right life and that God had called me to it, most of all to Him.
> 
> ...


 
amazing!!!!! i feel so empowered! thank you so much Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> amazing!!!!! i feel so empowered! thank you so much Shimmie.



  You are indeed empowered by the Greater One who lives deeply inside of you... Jesus.   You are _an Artist_ of God's Love.  :Rose:


----------



## Amour (Mar 13, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It's going to be 'all right' Precious One...
> 
> I was 'alone' in my walk with Jesus. My biggest adversary was my sister and we had grown up together so close and when I got saved, it literally tore us apart. It hurt, but I KNEW that I was living the right life and that God had called me to it, most of all to Him.
> 
> ...


 


I'm crying but I am am too rejoicing because you touched my heart with your story. The hardest rejection I face is my Mom because I know Jesus has so much for her, I can feel it; but she tells me to stop sending her texts about Him and ridicules me when I talk  but your story has given me hope.

 I know that my family (although they rarely say) are encouraged in the changes that God has made to my life, the way he has opened up my heart, I know that they see and feel the love that he has given to me. 

You have encouraged me to not give up. I believe I am begining to see some of the seeds blossoming, my younger sister who didnt really have desires to know Jesus today expressed that she wanted to go to church  I will continue to pray for these seeds to be nurtured. 

Also I shared the gospel with an athetist guy I used to work with, and encouraged him to come visit my church, and although he was unbelieving and critical. He never got round to visiting when I spoke to him; and I never got chance to continue to encourage him as I left that job, but praise be to God that the seed I planted was later manifested when he came to my church and has visted many times since.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2011)

Amour said:


> I'm crying but I am am too rejoicing because you touched my heart with your story. The hardest rejection I face is my Mom because I know Jesus has so much for her, I can feel it; but she tells me to stop sending her texts about Him and ridicules me when I talk  but your story has given me hope.
> 
> I know that my family (although they rarely say) are encouraged in the changes that God has made to my life, the way he has opened up my heart, I know that they see and feel the love that he has given to me.
> 
> ...



Don't ever give up on your mom.  As a child, my mom planted the seeds of Jesus and the Word of God in me.   Later in life, the 'cares' and the hardships of life (she and my dad divorced), pulled her away from her daily walk with the Lord.   

Then God saved me and the very seeds she planted into me, I was able to re-plant into her.    The very same thing that happen with your *former,*  'Atheist' co-worker', happened with my mom.   She re-dedicated her life to the Lord and lived for Him until she went home to be with Him (last year).   I'm rejoicing .  God didn't give up on me, so I'm not giving up on my family and loved ones.  I have family members in all sorts of trouble and they know what to expect whenever I'm around.  

I could share so much more, but the bottomline is don't give up.  Ask the Holy Spirit to lead you, when, how and where with each individual.  Be who you are and let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.  satan wants you to back down in fear and intimidation, but that's his problem, not yours.   

Your are God's anointed and appointed "Amour'... His Love and your will always be the 'Love' from your mother's womb.  Keep loving her; she's listening and she's also receiving, afterall, it's coming from you, her beautiful babygirl called 'Love'. 

*BTW:*  I used to send my mother those 'pretty' inspirational cards (by 'Mahogany' and Blue Mountain, and Helen Steiner Rice); and Christian gifts with the pretty sparkles and loving poems and always signing them, such as:

* I thank God for you  

* I thank God for choosing you to be my beautiful mother.  

* God gave me the most beautiful gift of all, 
when He gave me a mother like you. "  

She loved and kept each one and there are years and years of cards and gifts that she cherished.  I found each of them that date all the way back into the 1990's when my sisters and I was cleaning out her house after her passing.     each one. 

I gave her a 'soft' witness and cultivated the soil of her heart with tender rose petals.  I actually placed 'silk' and colorful rose petals into the envelopes of the cards I sent to her so that they gently would fall out when she opened them.  

You'll know what to write...  God will lead you and she will indeed receive and cherish it all.

Text messages are _*not*_ received like a personal message in a hand selected card or gift.  You know how we are as women, we need to feel it's more personalized and chosen just for 'us'.  

Love and blessings to you... Precious Amour... You _*are*_ 'Mommie's Love.  :Rose:


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt 5:13-16
Salt and Light
13 “You are the salt of the earth. But if the salt loses its saltiness, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled underfoot. 
14 “You are the light of the world. A town built on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. 16 In the same way, let your light shine before others, that they may *see* your good deeds and glorify your Father in heaven.


----------

